# Snowblowers - End of the year deals.



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

For those who are in the North, most didn't have a very snowy winter. As such there are a lot of snowblowers left out there which are now being discounted to clear them out for spring. It is a good chance to make a deal and be ready for next winter.

I am a big fan of the Arien's Models, as they have a larger 14" second stage impeller. Most others have a 12". This makes throughput and throwing distance amazing for the machine size. Honda also makes a great machine albeit expensive.

I took a video a couple of weeks ago, when we had a big storm. We got a lot more snow than what is in the video, but this is 6-8". I normally don't post videos, but my 12 year old daughter edited the video (her first try) so up it went  . She calls me the TurfNerd, so I guess that is my new name :lol: .

Cheers Stu.

https://youtu.be/qdAt6LiG0aQ


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I have the Toro Snowmaster. I'd buy it again. Of course I only used it once this year for about an inch of slush. I like the looks of the Ariens. Next step for me though will be a plow for the front of a garden tractor.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I bought my Ariens snowblower for 33% off at Home Depot 10+ years ago during a mild winter clearance sale, and it was a great deal. I also have front blade for my tractor, which is great for slush that the snowblower just regurgitates back on to the driveway. The plow isn't terribly useful for more than 6" of snow though.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> I have the Toro Snowmaster. I'd buy it again. Of course I only used it once this year for about an inch of slush. I like the looks of the Ariens. Next step for me though will be a plow for the front of a garden tractor.


If you don't have too much snow the blade is not to bad. I see some guys around here use them, and we typically get enough snow that they need to plow the first snow to the middle of their yard to leave space for the next snow fall. Also usually need chains for the tires and the weight kit... I thought about a front mount blower for my JD, but I didn't want to get the salt and slush on it...


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

massgrass said:


> I bought my Ariens snowblower for 33% off at Home Depot 10+ years ago during a mild winter clearance sale, and it was a great deal. I also have front blade for my tractor, which is great for slush that the snowblower just regurgitates back on to the driveway. The plow isn't terribly useful for more than 6" of snow though.


Yeah I am seeing similar deals although now with the stores reducing hours from Covid it might be too late..


----------



## duncan64 (Nov 17, 2020)

I've bought my 2 stage Briggs & Stratton found at some top of the best budget snow blowers https://fliist.com/en/profile/review-expert/top/255126-10-best-2-stage-snow-blowers-under-1000 , but it was on sale, so I got it for $900. It was worth every cent. Heavy-duty machine with Briggs engine, perfect for situations when you wake up to 15 inches of snow in the morning. 
The assembly was painful, the instructions are just plain useless. It was also made in China, and I didn't see it coming. The machine works well, though.


----------



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

With this kind of weather we are having I am thinking we might not need a snowblower this winter so there will be plenty of deals coming. Lol.


----------



## 2018stanleycup (Mar 31, 2020)

Usually the big box stores have them all lined up at the entrance of the stores by now, but they said they are having trouble getting them. The few stores near me only had 1 or maybe 2 units total in store.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

What is this snow blower thing you guys are talking about? :crazy:

We almost never get snow down here - the Gulf of Mexico just does not play well with snow.

We do get ice storms, and the media scares everyone about "black ice" on the freeways and bridges.

People start panic braking if they even see a bridge or overpass - even if it is still six miles away. :rofl:

What if I told you guys one of my life goals was to never have to shovel snow? Because it still is.... ardon:


----------



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

A snowblower is a machine that makes snow and blow it out. In the Midwest we don't have any snow so we use them to have a white Christmas. What is a Christmas without any snow.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> What if I told you guys one of my life goals was to never have to shovel snow? Because it still is.... ardon:


I am envious. I. Hate. Snow.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

jtuber said:


> A snowblower is a machine that makes snow and blow it out. In the Midwest we don't have any snow so we use them to have a white Christmas. What is a Christmas without any snow.


Ahhhhh.....I see. Thanks for the clarification.

I thought it was what people called the straw used on a powdery white substance that is usually lined up in short, narrow 2 inch long lines on a small mirror and then snorted like we see done in movies.


----------

